# NYU - previous applications?



## angelah (Nov 25, 2020)

On the graduate app, it asks what NYU programs we have previously applied for. Does this include undergraduate? I applied to undergraduate CAS but not a specific program, and I'm not sure if I should put it there.
I also declined their interview request at the time due to commitment to another university, and I'm worried they will see it as a lack of interest. :,(


----------

